# Field Dressing Kits



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, since both my hunting buddy and I drew tags this year, I figure its time to start getting gear together. What kinds of things do you all pack or find useful to have for field dressing deer? We'd like to get suggestions as this will be our first hunts...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My field dressing kit was a Buck 110 and a plastic bag for the liver. (Dear old Mom loved that liver). :wink:


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> My field dressing kit was a Buck 110 and a plastic bag for the liver. (Dear old Mom loved that liver). :wink:


I was gonna be a smart ass and say just a knife. I keep a game bag at camp so when I hang it the darn bugs will leave it be.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

What about stuff like that butt-out tool? Just another marketing ploy? How about breathable canvas game bags to protect the quarters as you haul it out?


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> What about stuff like that butt-out tool? Just another marketing ploy? How about breathable canvas game bags to protect the quarters as you haul it out?


The butt out tool is just for those who find cleaning a big game animal you just havested to be a form of beasteality. I would probably take a canvas bag if I was going deep back country or if I was going for elk. Deer in mild country you should be able to drag out. You might get a little dirt in the chest cavity, but most meat in there doesnt get eaten. What ever you do dont wash it out with water, and keep the bladder intact, both of those things be a breading ground for bacteria. Good luck.


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

The Butt-Out does work, but so does a knife. You need a knife to do the rest of the job anyways, so personally I wouldn't want to pack around any more things than I have to.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Just go gutless, then you won't have a 'need' for a rectum tool. :idea:


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

Even better!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Problem is, I need someone to teach me how!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Problem is, I need someone to teach me how!


To use a rectum tool?

Gut pile! Gut pile!

Or, PM to Pro.

It's only lately I've learned the wisdom of what Pro was saying (boning out the animal as opposed to field dressing and then dragging over a couple miles of talus).

I take a good knife, a diamond sharpener, and a sturdy little Gerber hatchet. Also, I've started using thick latex gloves and find it quite handy to finish the task and have the only clean up being putting them in a Ziploc bag.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Thresher, what do you use the hatchet for?



> It's only lately I've learned the wisdom of what Pro was saying


Well it's about **** time! :mrgreen:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

if you go gutless=knife+sharpener+some game bags
normal=knife+sharpener+game bags+ropefordragging+then you'll have to do the gutless thing later anyway.without the guts in it.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Thresher, what do you use the hatchet for?


In case anyone tries the rectum tool.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I bought one of those Gerber big game kits a while back when Cabela's had it on deals. Have you used the bone saw?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

threshershark said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Thresher, what do you use the hatchet for?
> ...


You can never be to careful. You may want to be more selective on the company you keep however. :idea:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> You may want to be more selective on the company you keep however.


For you I make an exception. Do you want to fish Otter this weekend?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

threshershark said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > You may want to be more selective on the company you keep however.
> ...


I am doing a Walk for Autism on Saturday raising money for autism research. I'll have to take a rain check,but I am honored at being invited. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> threshershark said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


That's far more important than fishing....good for you !!  8)

100% again.. :shock:


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Problem is, I need someone to teach me how!


I think if you google deer cleaning video you might find one to show you how its done. I saw one once. I would give a link but im too lazy right now to find it again. Once you have done it a couple times it gets easy. My father in law held a guiness book of world records on fastes team cleaning of a mule deer at one point. It was like 1 min 30 seconds or something crazy. Apparently there is a clause that says you cant be missing any flangies afterwards, or Id have that record smashed. JK


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

A knife will make that deer just as buttless as the butt remover will.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I wanted to bump this to the top so that more of you that have joined since I originally posted it can see it and reply. The hunt is getting much closer and I really need to get my stuff together.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Rectum ? ..... **** near killed em !!

:lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I keep several things in my kill kit. Two knives, sharpener, some light-weight rope like parachute cord, some heavier rope - 1/4 inch rope. If you are in rural country, several pieces of bailing twine. I throw in a couple plastic bags for the heart and liver. A pair of latex gloves are nice and don't weigh anything. I also keep a small, travel size can of shaving cream and a hand towell. After you're done cleaning the deer, put some of that shaving cream on your hands and wash it around - takes off the blood and smell just like go-jo takes oil/grease off when you work on your car. I also keep some sort of celabratory treat - it can be a favorite candy bar or snack. We always ate a can of smoked oysters after we got a deer. Don't know why - it just was good. Don't forget the camera, and any marking tape if you plan on making more than one trip to get the animal out - you can mark where you leave the other parts.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I just have game bags, an Old Timer knife (basically a Buck 110), some plastic gloves and a bit of water to wash up with afterward. Now the trick is going to be getting one down so I can practice this gutless method on it. Boning out the meat.... somebody please explain this... is it just cutting to the bone and then cutting around the bone so you wind up with one huge chunk of meat??


----------

